# Worms!



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Today while cleaning Phinneus's wheel I noticed something long and white with a dark tip curled into a ball. It looks like a worm to me, but I could definitely be mistaken. The "worm" appeared in the place where he usually poops, so that has me worried. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have not seen that myself, but if you still have it I would take it and another fresh fecal sample to the vet to have it checked.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> I have not seen that myself, but if you still have it I would take it and another fresh fecal sample to the vet to have it checked.


x2 Can you pull the worm gently with tweezers and see for sure that it is a worm? Even if it isn't I would see the vet.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Are there any flies in and around the cage? Could it be maggots?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Are there any flies in and around the cage? Could it be maggots?


Good idea Larry, I never thought of that. If there is a chance of mosquitoes, they lay their eggs in water.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

There are no flies or mosquitoes (I keep my apartment nice and clean) or eve fruit flies. I will check the wheel in the morning to see if I find that stuff again, and then save it for the vet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would recommend getting a fecal done if you suspect worms, they are not too expensive (maybe $30) and will quickly let you know if there is anything there. Your vet can help you treat for intestinal parasites if you find them.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thanks! I have a vet appointment set up for tomorrow at 4 pm. I told them that I wanted a fecal and I also wanted to ask about Phin's persistent dry skin to make sure it's not mites or a fungus.


----------

